# Gensplash with 1200x800 laptop

## kryonik

Has anyone successfully gotten gensplash/bootsplash to work with a widescreen notebook?  Mine has a 1200x800 res and so far no luck.

----------

## seiichiro0185

I have an 1280x800 laptop. I only got it working in 1024x768, but I use a widescreen image stretched to 1024x768 (so it gets the right aspect when shown). But if someone has a solution for native 1280x800 framebuffer/splash I would be interested too. I'm using an ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility, framebuffer-driver is vesafb-tng.

seiichiro0185

----------

## joker

I'm waiting for 1280x800 in gensplash since 2005.0 and what? in 2006.0 we have 1280x768!!!! WTF is that!? munant!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ateo

So make your own. It's really not that difficult. Change the height of the images and change the corresponding .cfg file and boom, you have your 1280x800 gensplash image... neat I say..

----------

## joker

yeah I know, but it would be nice to have 1280x800 already in splash-theme package, since they put 1280x768 they should give us 1280x800 also, I think it's more popular that 1280x768 (somebody use this kind of resolution??)

----------

## tomk

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware, not an installation-related question.

----------

## seiichiro0185

 *Quote:*   

> So make your own. It's really not that difficult. Change the height of the images and change the corresponding .cfg file and boom, you have your 1280x800 gensplash image... neat I say..

 

The bigger problem (for me at least) is to get the framebuffer working at 1280x800. Anyone got a frambuffer working in this resolution?

seiichiro0185

----------

## sidious

on my laptop with the ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 i have a working 1280x800 framebuffer using radeonfb. but only with colordepth 8bpp.

if i put something like video=radeonfb:12800x800-32 into the grub.conf the laptop hangs at bootup at "* setting console encoding to ASCII" and i have to use the power-button  :Sad: 

with only video=radeonfb it works, but only with 8bpp .....

any ideas?

----------

## swimmer

It works for me with 16bpp using video=radeonfb:1280x800-16@60 ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## seiichiro0185

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> It works for me with 16bpp using video=radeonfb:1280x800-16@60 ...

 

cool, with this i have a working framebuffer at 1280x800. I tired a while ago with radeonfb but it didn't work, so I used vesafb-tng since then. But now it works like a charm, including gensplash.

seiichiro0185

----------

